# One More Sleep!



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Sorry folks...just had to throw in one more Trump thread! Should be interesting tomorrow!
What's going to happen in the markets???


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

good lord! just turned on the inaugural concert,
some big ol' hick signing.
"We'll put a boot in your ***. It's the American wa-a-a-aay"
Then at the end, some bozo in the crowd just shouted out at top of his lungs" WE LOVE YOU BRO'oooo"
i'm embarrased. This is what i voted for ????


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

jargey3000 said:


> ... i'm embarrased. This is what i voted for ????


You're embarrased, I'm confused :confused2:. Are you a voting American Jargey?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

...hahah...no. in "theory" only!!! hahah
Say what you want...those 'mericans know how to do FIREWORKS!! damn!!!
fasten your seatbelts folks!!!edit: actually...I coulda been...but that's a long story... involving Viet Nam....nevermind...


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The Harley Davidson boys and their security "wall of meat"...............lol.


----------



## carol palmer (Jul 12, 2016)

Contrary to the doubts Trump initially raised in the minds of people like me, I have started to think that he can do many things for America.....


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

First time that I've ever noticed the different flag designs being used at the same time.



uploading images


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

carol palmer said:


> Contrary to the doubts Trump initially raised in the minds of people like me, I have started to think that he can do many things for America.....


Yes, the "Trumping of America"...at the expense of other countries involved with free trade.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

zylon said:


> First time that I've ever noticed the different flag designs being used at the same time.


Were they not the older flags before the last "50 stars for 50 states in the union" flag was in the final transistion, now the official US flag?

I remember that the original stripes are still there to designate the 13 original colonies that became states after the American revolution of 1776.




> *Historical progression of designs*
> See also: List of U.S. states by date of statehood
> In the following table depicting the* 28 various designs of the United States flag*, the star patterns for the flags are merely the usual patterns, often associated with the United States Navy. Canton designs, prior to the proclamation of the 48-star flag, had no official arrangement of the stars.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flag_of_the_United_States


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

carol palmer said:


> Contrary to the doubts Trump initially raised in the minds of people like me, I have started to think that he can do many things for America.....


Well from the inauguration speech that he gave, he seems to be serious about turning it around..whether he can do that in 4 yrs before the next election is anybody's guess. 


Obama had two terms and he didn't seem to accomplish much other than Obamacare, and that has
not been a good fit for some of the American people as far as their privatized health care..costs for everyone including the premiums paid to insurance companies have shot up significantly in the last few years. 



> President Obama promised that, if you like your plan, you can keep it, period. However, health insurance companies canceled plans for one million people because they didn't comply with the ACA’s ten essential health benefits


As far as creating jobs, once the jobs have gone to Asia (like the big computer/smart phone makers (Apple), it is very tough to start all over again in America. 

Some kind of manufacturing can be repatriated, heavy industry etc, maybe building new roads./bridges and
that fence between the USA and Mexico..but for the most part, once the electronic manufacturing has been established in China/Korea and other Asian countries, the reason for offshore production of American brand name products ( lower wages and no fringe benefits for Asian workers there), will make the American entrepreneurs/ manufacturers think twice about bringing all that back to the USA, where the living costs are higher, and paying higher wages/benefits etc. 

The retai price points are now established for many things that the consumer buys and the Asian manufacturers have caught up over the last 20 years by offering quality products.

it's easy to say that he will try to make " buy America first" but a lot harder once you've lost the manufacturing on consumer products over the last 20 years. 

Back before the new millenium it might have been possible, but now it will be a tough sell.


----------



## twa2w (Mar 5, 2016)

carverman said:


> Well from the inauguration speech that he gave, he seems to be serious about turning it around..whether he can do that in 4 yrs before the next election is anybody's guess.
> 
> 
> Obama had two terms and he didn't seem to accomplish much other than Obamacare, and that has
> ...


Yes but if a punitive tariff is in place, electronic manufacturing is a lot easier to move than heavy industrial manufacturing.at least from a physical point of view. Perhaps not from a skills point of view.
Apple, you can continue to make iphones offshore but you will pay a tariff of 500 per phone and our border security will have to inspect every phone individually before it crosses the border.
How long before those plants are moved? Do you as a company hold out for 4 years hoping Trump won't be re elected?
Not sure, where you will find all the workers for these new plants tho.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

good lord! how LONG does this inaugural parade review go ON??!!
Melania: "Donald can we PLEASE leave now??!!!"
they must have every marching band in the country!


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*There is nothing new under the sun.*

Who is this - Trump's speech writer?

https://youtu.be/OOnw2D9UA-Y?t=27s


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

twa2w said:


> Yes but if a punitive tariff is in place, electronic manufacturing is a lot easier to move than heavy industrial manufacturing.at least from a physical point of view. Perhaps not from a skills point of view.


yes and no. Heavy industry manufacturing process machines does not have to be moved by ship, they will remain in the current country of manufacture.
The technolgy to run a metal stamping plant (ie: refrigerators,washer-dryers-stoves) can be made easily in the US, after all, it was once all made in the US, including tvs and computers. But unless the tariffs imposed by the new adminstration are so punitive that sales drop significantly, they will just raise the prices and it's business as usual ..
as long as the workers get paid well enough to afford them. Consumers will
have more choices..Buy American or buy Asian.



> Apple, you can continue to make iphones offshore but you will pay a tariff of 500 per phone and our border security will have to inspect every phone individually before it crosses the border.


Apple products are shipped in customs bonded shipments sealed with a tamper proof security lock that only customs can open, so I doubt each phone will need to be inspected for authenticity or contraband. For some products, the "Made in China" stamp (cheap unreliable goods) may work in the US manufacture favor.

As an example; Gibson guitars have been traditionallly made in the US. 

Cheaper knockoffs and counterfeits are made offshore. For some things price isn't the object..it's the name brand and authenticity that is desired.

Generally musicians will not play a Gibson guitar knockoff or even a secondary brand where the manufacturing was set up by Gibson in China. That the brand is not the Gibson name which fetches hundreds or even thousands more in some cases over Asian manufactured guitars that look the same and may even play the same..but in the eyes
of the musicians that play them professionally,.....they are NOT the same. 

Apple iphone manufacturing can be brought back to the US,the technology can re-patriated..its' the production cost wages and worker benefits (health care/pensions etc) that will be the big factor for any resistance to bring it back to US shores.



> How long before those plants are moved? Do you as a company hold out for 4 years hoping Trump won't be re elected?
> Not sure, where you will find all the workers for these new plants tho.


Relocating manufacturing factories is not a simple process. First of all, there has to be serious incentives (subsidies) to]
bring the manufacturing back, train workers and set up production ball rolling. it can take a couple years or more, even
then not all products will be made in the good ole USA as Trump is hoping.

The US still has Silicon Valley but the costs of production, never mind the cost of living has risen significantly over
the years.


----------



## twa2w (Mar 5, 2016)

carverman said:


> yes and no. Heavy industry manufacturing process machines does not have to be moved by ship, they will remain in the current country of manufacture.
> The technolgy to run a metal stamping plant (ie: refrigerators,washer-dryers-stoves) can be made easily in the US, after all, it was once all made in the US, including tvs and computers. But unless the tariffs imposed by the new adminstration are so punitive that sales drop significantly, they will just raise the prices and it's business as usual ..
> as long as the workers get paid well enough to afford them. Consumers will
> have more choices..Buy American or buy Asian.
> ...


I think you missed ny point entirely.
If Trump puts a heavy tariff on imported phones and insists all phones be inspected as they cross into the USA, how long is it before sales drop and and apple considers moving the factories to the USA. Yes costs are higher in the USA due to higher wages and healthcare but if you slow the import to a trickle through inspections, and with a punitive tariff the cost of an iPhone would soar and sales would drop quickly.
Yes I know how apple products are shipped but nothing stopping Trump from ensureing they are all inspected. Say 1/ 2 hour per phone where the customs agent has to call apple to verify the serial number The re package the phone and on to the next one. Nothing to do with contraband, just a tactic to get a point across to apple.
How long before apple caved.
The only incentive apple would get from Trump is no tariffs or inspections if made in the USA. 
Especially if Samsung opened a factory in the USA to avoid tariffs, dropping the price of their phones vis a vis apple and actually having lots of product on the shelves.
This exact tactic and the threat of it, was used in the USA not that long ago with automobiles. Honda, Toyota, Nissan etc all now have factories in the USA and Canada. 
How long could apple hold out. Could they hang on for 4 or possibly 8 years until Trump is gone.

BTW apple is just an example in this case. It could be anything.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

As of today, only 1380 sleeps until the next Presidential election.

https://days.to/election-day-in-us/2020


----------

